# Posting Suggestion



## NISMO ALL THE WAY (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post here in Nissan Forums 98-01 Altima. I have just bought a used 98 Automatic Altima, I had the same car in 2001 with the exception of 5 Speed and never had problems with it until i traded it in 2002 for the new Altima but then traded it on again for a Pathfinder. Anyways, I have been reading through a lot of Postings regarding problems with their Altima and a lot of suggestions from other Members. I think it would benefit all of us if the Person who Posted about their problems let everybody know in their thread if it got fixed or not in the end and what was the fix to the problem instead of the readers of the thread not knowing what the solution to the problem was. Thanks


----------

